# MRCR - Michiana RC Raceway - michianarc.com - Mishawaka Indiana



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Opening Night
Friday, September 26th, 2013 - Doors open at 5pm, racing at 7pm.
1st Car, $15, $5 every car after. (Family deal still in effect! 15/5/5 etc)

Practice Nights:
Mondays: Carpet Offroad - Doors open at 5pm
Wednesdays: Carpet Onroad - Doors open at 5pm

$5.00 and the whole family gets to practice.

Location...Location...Location
2544 Miracle Lane, Mishawaka, Indiana 46545
Our World Headquarters are located at:
http://www.michianarc.com/index.php/location

Current Classes
Offroad:
2wd Short Course - 17.5 / spec mode esc / Street Fighter Tires or other street type tread.

2wd buggy - 17.5 / spec mode / Suburbs (or similar tread). Basically a non-aggressive tread tire.

Sportsman - 2wd Short Course, 2wd Stadium Truck or 2wd buggy. 17.5 spec mode. Street fighter's on the SC's, or Suburb type tires for the ST's and buggies. Please keep in mind this is for the new peeps interested in getting started.

Onroad:
1/12th - 17.5 spec mode

Rubber TC - 17.5 spec mode

USVTA - We follow the VTA rules.
http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html

USGT - We follow the USGT rules 
http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html


Amenities
Free Wifi
Onsite hobbyshop
Snacks
Surrounding area has just about all the fast food basics.
Area pizza places deliver.
Plenty of Pit spaces
Monitor's through-out to view race screen.

Check out our FB page:
www.facebook.com/michianarc


----------



## Dillon & Co. (Jan 23, 2012)

Had a good time last season....We'll be back


----------



## Domenic Reese (Jul 15, 2006)

How far is this track from summit raceway in Ft. Wayne?


----------



## Dillon & Co. (Jan 23, 2012)

Domenic Reese said:


> How far is this track from summit raceway in Ft. Wayne?


Google Maps say about 80 miles from Ft. Wayne to Mishawaka. Hope that helps.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Dillon & Co. said:


> Google Maps say about 80 miles from Ft. Wayne to Mishawaka. Hope that helps.


It takes us about hour and half to get to FT Wayne. Thanks for responding Dillon.
I've got to get in the rabbit of checking in here.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

We'll be open this Wednesday (25th) for practice. First race is this Friday (27th). We've made some facility upgrade this year. Come check them out!

Doors ooen at 5. Racing starts around 7 on Friday.


----------



## Dillon & Co. (Jan 23, 2012)

Could you give me the run down on how your points series is run?

Thanks in advance, James


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

Dillon & Co. said:


> Could you give me the run down on how your points series is run?
> 
> Thanks in advance, James



As far as I remember, we have a fall points series and a spring points series. I know the first race this Friday does not count towards the series, when they do count, I'm not sure. There are throw out races and they take your best races toward the series, but I cant remember the ratio....you'd think Ive never raced there before with that vague info.

I know Aaron has the official details, I'm sure he'll chime in soon.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Sorry james, I haven't had a chance to get on here lately. 

Marty is right. This Friday is not a point race. Ww know there are still some peeps doing the outdoor thing. 

We try to have around 10 points races dropping your worst 2. This usually works but sometimes depends on where the holliday falls. The last Friday befor Christmas is usually a non points might and is where we distribute awards for points winners. We (mrcr) bring in pizza that might as an appreciation gesture.

Then we do it all over again jan through March.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Bringing carpet to the Michiana Area again.

Check out our latest flier

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwBKAqkMVz6salRBTTVVMVl1bGs/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Cesar (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey guys Check out my Craigslist ad http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/tag/4659718845.html

Cant wait to race VTA and Gt later this year!


----------



## Robert421 (Nov 27, 2011)

are you racing this winter?


----------



## nitrousdave (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes, been racing since September, will continue until March. Race every Friday except for the week of Christmas I believe.


----------



## Robert421 (Nov 27, 2011)

nitrousdave said:


> Yes, been racing since September, will continue until March. Race every Friday except for the week of Christmas I believe.


cool, I may come and watch


----------



## Robert421 (Nov 27, 2011)

Had a good time Friday night watching the action at your track. Someday I hope to join you, when work cooperates and lets me get time to race


----------

